# Aggiornamenti non trovati

## drudox

Salve a tutti ! 

Ho notato che da quando ho cambiato il profilo (da  

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop
```

 a 

```
 dantrell-gnome:default/amd64/3.24
```

 ) gli aggiornamenti sono praticamente inesistenti .. col vecchio profilo capitavano almeno 20 aggiornamenti al giorno ... ora da 5 giorni niente ! io voglio il sistema piu` aggiornato possibile ... sbaglio qualcosa ?? 

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack 300 --exclude dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric --exclude gvim  --exclude gtk+ @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-2017::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi mettere a posto questo

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-2017::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook. 
```

Cosa succede se lanci

```
# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --exclude gvim  --exclude gtk+ @world 
```

----------

## drudox

```
hese are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.48.2:2.91 required by (x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^             ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                             

  (x11-libs/vte-0.46.2:2.91/2.91::eroen, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                                                                                          

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

hummm .... help   :Embarassed: 

----------

## drudox

posso mascherare gnome-terminal ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema è il pacchetto x11-terms/termite che richiede una versionebspeciale di vte (quello con le patces per termite dell'overlay eroen) mentre gnome-terminal richiede vte 0.48 presente in portage tree ma non in eroen. Io disindtallerei termite.[/post]

----------

## drudox

non c'e` possibilita` di "convivenza" ?

----------

## drudox

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -c termite

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

 x11-terms/termite

    selected: 12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =x11-terms/termite-12

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) x11-terms/termite-12...

Packages installed:   1476

Packages in world:    240

Packages in system:   44

Required packages:    1476

Number removed:       1

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --exclude gvim  --exclude gtk+ --backtrack=300 @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

ho disinstallato termite .. ma niente

----------

## drudox

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

se tolgo l'exclude gtk ottengo questo ...

----------

## drudox

premetto che ho dato un bel sync ad emerge prima !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> non c'e` possibilita` di "convivenza" ?

 

Solo se crei un l'ebuild vte-0.48.3 con le patch per termite

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ora ad aggiungere --backtrack=100

```
# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y @world  --backtrack=100
```

----------

## drudox

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=100 @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se funziona ma prova a mascherare x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21::dantrell-gnome

```
# echo "=x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21::dantrell-gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## drudox

ora ci provo !

----------

## drudox

niente ... 

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# echo "=x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21::dantrell-gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/gtk

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=100 @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## drudox

ma quali aggiornamenti sta` bloccando ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Rimuovi quello che ti ho detto da /etc/portage/package.mask e postami un

```
# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 @world --verbose-conflicts
```

----------

## drudox

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/exo-0.11.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                              

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.14:3/3= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.16:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.18:3/3=[introspection] required by (xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.16:3/3= required by (x11-terms/xfce4-terminal-0.8.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                        

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-admin/gnome-system-log-20170611::dantrell-gnome" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora non ho ancora capito cosa non vada, ma vediamo di mettere a posto il problema di zlib.

Prova a lanciare il comando

```
# emerge -1 zlib app-admin/gnome-system-log::dantrell-gnome
```

----------

## drudox

ok fatto ! e ora ?

----------

## drudox

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7:0/0::gentoo [1.0.6-r8:0/1::gentoo] USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.36.5::dantrell-gnome [0.36.4::dantrell-gnome] 2783 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.29:2.29::gentoo [2.28.1:2.28.1::gentoo] USE="cxx nls -multitarget -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 28400 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/libidn-1.33-r1::gentoo [1.33::gentoo] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20170717.3.32.1::gentoo [20161130.3.32::gentoo] USE="-cacert -insecure_certs" 287 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/ninja-1.8.2::gentoo [1.7.2::gentoo] USE="-doc -emacs {-test} -vim-syntax -zsh-completion" 181 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/idna-2.6::gentoo [2.5::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -pypy3 -python3_5 -python3_6" 133 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/sqlalchemy-1.1.14::gentoo [1.1.13::gentoo] USE="sqlite -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -python3_5 -python3_6" 5063 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/meson-0.42.1::gentoo [0.42.0::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_6" 1021 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/requests-2.18.4::gentoo [2.18.2-r1::gentoo] USE="ssl -socks5 (-test%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -pypy3 -python3_5 -python3_6" 124 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.13::gentoo [4.12::gentoo] USE="nls" L10N="-da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh-CN" 1557 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/freetype-2.8.1:2::gentoo [2.8:2::gentoo] USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -png -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1843 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.2.2-r2::gentoo [1.2.2-r1::gentoo] USE="seccomp -caps -debug -python" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.27::gentoo [0.4.26-r1::gentoo] USE="-examples -pax_kernel -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 455 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.14:0/6::gentoo  USE="nls -doc -examples -exif* -gd -jpeg* -serial" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 pentax polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z topfield toshiba_pdrm11 tp6801" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.36.10-r1:2::dantrell-gnome [2.36.9:2::dantrell-gnome] USE="X introspection jpeg -debug -jpeg2k {-test} -tiff" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 5637 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-17.2.1::gentoo [17.2.0::gentoo] USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl wayland xvmc -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -xa" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -imx -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 10171 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.8.1:0/20::dantrell-gnome [1.8.0:0/20::dantrell-gnome] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="caps introspection nls orc {-test} -unwind" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3098 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-5.47-r1:0/3::gentoo [5.47:0/3::gentoo] USE="alsa mesh obex readline udev -cups -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools (-selinux) (-systemd) {-test} -test-programs -user-session" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.0:1::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm -doc -ldap* -libressl -mysql -nss -odbc -openssl -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.11.1_p3::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline seccomp ssl -doc -gost -gssapi -idn -libressl -urandom -xml*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libpcap-1.8.1-r1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth dbus -netlink -static-libs -usb*" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/vala-0.36.5:0.36::dantrell-gnome [0.36.4:0.36::dantrell-gnome] USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/lxml-4.0.0::gentoo [3.8.0::gentoo] USE="threads -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_6" 4119 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.27:2::gentoo  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap* -libressl (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -access_compat -asis -authn_dbd -authz_dbd -cache_disk -cache_socache -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -http2 -ident -imagemap -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version -xml2enc" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -prefork -worker" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gupnp-av-0.12.10:0/2::gentoo  USE="introspection" 362 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.4.2:2.4::gentoo [2.4.1-r4:2.4::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -tk -xemacs" 9815 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.3.5:2.3::gentoo [2.3.4-r4:2.3::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 11174 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.2.8:2.2::gentoo [2.2.7-r4:2.2::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 10280 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -ivorbis" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3042 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3410 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 882 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gupnp-dlna-0.10.5:2.0::gentoo  USE="introspection" 322 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-opus-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="-udev" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gdkpixbuf-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [0.46.2:2.91::eroen] USE="crypt introspection -debug -glade -vala (-termite-patch%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgnome-games-support-1.2.3:1/2::dantrell-gnome [1.2.2:1/2::dantrell-gnome] 337 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gvim-8.0.1056::gentoo  USE="acl gnome* gtk gtk3* nls session (-aqua) -cscope -debug -lua -luajit -motif -neXt -netbeans -perl -python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 -python2_7 -python3_5 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.22.2:3.0::dantrell-gnome [3.22.1:3.0::dantrell-gnome] USE="X (-aqua) -doc {-test} -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 12052 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-10.0.1:2.90::dantrell-gnome [10.0.0:2.90::dantrell-gnome] USE="introspection -debug {-test} -vala" 1017 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/vino-3.22.0::dantrell-gnome  USE="crypt gnome-keyring ipv6 ssl telepathy zlib -debug -jpeg* -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-power/upower-0.99.7.20170911:0/3::dantrell-gnome [0.99.6.20170803:0/3::dantrell-gnome] USE="introspection (-deprecated) -doc -integration-test -ios (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/google-chrome-61.0.3163.91::gentoo [61.0.3163.79::gentoo] USE="plugins" L10N="am ar bg bn ca cs da de el en-GB es es-419 et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh-CN zh-TW" 61623 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc -libav" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 8579 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome [3.22.19:3/3::gentoo] USE="X colord introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -cups -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 18406 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="X bzip2 gtk introspection nls opengl orc -egl -gles2 {-test} -vcd -vnc -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 4592 KiB

[blocks b      ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.11.90:1.0 ("<media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.11.90:1.0" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.12.2)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gjs-1.48.7::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [1.48.6::dantrell-gnome-3-24] USE="cairo gtk -examples {-test}" 582 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/eog-3.24.1:1::dantrell-gnome-3-24  USE="exif introspection jpeg svg -debug -lcms* -tiff* -xmp" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dash-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-hls-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-openh264-1.12.2:1.0::gentoo [1.10.5:1.0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.22.2::dantrell-gnome [3.22.1::dantrell-gnome] 1391 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/dleyna-server-0.5.0::dantrell-gnome  404 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-filters-1.17.5::dantrell-gnome [1.17.2::dantrell-gnome] USE="dbus foomatic postscript -ipp_autosetup -jpeg -ldap -pclm -pdf -perl -png -static-libs -tiff -zeroconf" 1417 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 1722 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/texlive-2017::gentoo [2016::gentoo] USE="X truetype -cjk -context -detex -dvi2tty -epspdf -extra -games -graphics -humanities -jadetex -luatex -metapost -music -pdfannotextractor -png -pstricks -publishers -science -tex4ht -texi2html -xetex -xindy -xml (-omega%)" L10N="-af -ar -as -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en-GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -kn -ko -la -lo -lt -lv -ml -mn -mr -nb -nl -nn -no -or -pa -pl -pt -rm -ro -ru -sa -sco -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tk -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.0::dantrell-gnome [2.1.23-r1::dantrell-gnome] USE="bzip2 gnutls nls readline smartcard -doc -ldap (-selinux) -tofu -tools -usb -wks-server" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.22.2::dantrell-gnome [3.22.1::dantrell-gnome] 1586 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.22.2::dantrell-gnome [3.22.1::dantrell-gnome] 1742 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/aisleriot-3.22.3::dantrell-gnome [3.22.2::dantrell-gnome] USE="gnome sound -debug -extra" 6192 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gmime-3.0.2:3.0::dantrell-gnome  USE="crypt%* -doc -idn% -static-libs {-test} -vala (-mono%) (-smime%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-52.3.0::gentoo  USE="crypt dbus jemalloc minimal pulseaudio -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gtk2 -hardened -ldap* -lightning -mozdom (-neon) (-rust) (-selinux) -startup-notification* (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -wifi" L10N="-ar -ast -be -bg -bn-BD -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -es-AR -es-ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -he -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -ta-LK -tr -uk -vi -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/chromium-61.0.3163.79::gentoo  USE="gnome-keyring* hangouts (pic) proprietary-codecs pulseaudio suid system-ffmpeg system-icu -component-build -cups* -custom-cflags -kerberos (-neon) (-selinux) (-system-libvpx) (-tcmalloc) {-test} -widevine" L10N="am ar bg bn ca cs da de el en-GB es es-419 et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh-CN zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/seahorse-3.20.0::dantrell-gnome  USE="-debug -ldap* -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.31.1::gentoo [0.30::gentoo] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs" 219 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.24.0:3.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24  USE="-cups* -python" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gedit-3.22.1::dantrell-gnome  USE="introspection python -spell* {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.6:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [3.24.5:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24] USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 vala weather -api-doc-extras -google -kerberos -ldap {-test}" 4154 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/bijiben-3.24.2::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [3.24.1::dantrell-gnome-3-24] USE="-zeitgeist" 824 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-im/empathy-3.12.14::dantrell-gnome  USE="geolocation gnome gnome-online-accounts map v4l -debug -spell* {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24  USE="-debug -flac* {-test} -vorbis*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.2::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [3.22.2::gentoo] USE="deprecated-transparency%* gnome-shell nautilus -debug -vanilla-hotkeys% (-vanilla%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24 [3.24.2-r1::dantrell-gnome-3-24] USE="elogind introspection ipv6 tcpd -accessibility -audit -branding -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard (-systemd) {-test} -wayland -xinerama" 1088 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.24.0:3.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24  USE="bluetooth cdr -cups*" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended ("dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017)

[blocks B      ] dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra ("dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017)

Total: 86 packages (63 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 17 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 232066 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.21:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/exo-0.11.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                              

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.14:3/3= required by (xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.3.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.14:3/3= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.16:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.18:3/3=[introspection] required by (xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.16:3/3= required by (x11-terms/xfce4-terminal-0.8.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    x11-libs/gtk+:3/3= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.16.6:4/37::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                             

app-arch/bzip2:0

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/bzip2:0/1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.6:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    app-arch/bzip2:0/1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.1-r1:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    app-arch/bzip2:0/1= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.13:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^                                                                                                    

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-arch/bzip2:0/0= required by (gnome-extra/yelp-3.22.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                  ^^^^^                                                                                                         

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended required by @selected

  (dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-plaingeneric-2017 required by (app-text/texlive-2017:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2016:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra required by @selected

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2013 required by (virtual/texi2dvi-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/skype4py-1.0.35-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Raymond Jennings <shentino@gmail.com> (11 Jun 2017)

# Upstream announced EOL effective July 2017.

# Depends on qt4 which is being deprecated.

# Possible alternative is skypeforlinux,

# which uses the same account information but has different features.

# See bug #620722 and bug #608174.

- net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora disinstalla i due pacchetti che bloccano (texlive e' un po' ostico da aggiornare) tanto se servono l'update le reinstalla

```
# emerge -C dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra
```

----------

## drudox

ok thanks ! ora provo

----------

## drudox

sta andando  :Wink:  grazie 1000 per la tua disponibilita` !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> sta andando  grazie 1000 per la tua disponibilita` !!

 

Di nulla il forum serve a questo.

Solo un appunto sugli overlay: questi vanno bene ma non sempre sono allineati con il portage tree ufficiale quindi cerca di tenere solo lo stretto indispensabile (dantrell per esempio e' un overlay costantemente tenuto a giorno e mantenuto veramente bene)

----------

## drudox

grazie del consiglio ! ora cerco una guida per fare un ebuild di termite

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> grazie del consiglio ! ora cerco una guida per fare un ebuild di termite

 

Se ti interessa ho creato l'ebuild di vte con la use flag termite-patch e lo trovi qui

----------

## drudox

ottimo !! grazie ! come lo installo ? scusami ma non ho mai fatto l'installazione di un ebuild ... 

ho provato con 

```
ebuild nome file manifest
```

 ma mi da errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ottimo !! grazie ! come lo installo ? scusami ma non ho mai fatto l'installazione di un ebuild ...

 

Per prima cosa devi crearti un overlay locale e poi aggiungere l'ebuild

----------

## drudox

non mi funziona .. 

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# cp Scaricati/vte-0.42.3.ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte/

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# pushd /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte/

/usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte /home/drudox

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# ls

vte-0.42.3.ebuild

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# cd 

 [root@quad-Gentoo ~]# pushd /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte/

/usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte ~ /home/drudox

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# repoman manifest

bash: repoman: comando non trovato

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# repoman manifest

bash: repoman: comando non trovato

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai manualmente con

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte/vte-0.42.3.ebuild manifest
```

Devi  copiare anche la cartella files in /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte prima di fare il manifest

----------

## drudox

oh no scusa .. non avevo installato repoman !!

----------

## drudox

dove sbaglio ??

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte/vte-0.42.3.ebuild manifest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/app-dicts/vte

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# emerge temite --ask

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "temite".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-scheme/termite, x11-terms/termite, dev-python/tempita, sys-apps/utempter?

 [root@quad-Gentoo ../portage/app-dicts/vte]# emerge x11-terms/termite

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] x11-libs/vte-0.46.2 [0.48.3] USE="termite-patch%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-terms/termite-12 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.46.2:2.91/2.91::eroen, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                           

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.48.2:2.91 required by (x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

    ^^             ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                            

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/skype4py-1.0.35-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Raymond Jennings <shentino@gmail.com> (11 Jun 2017)

# Upstream announced EOL effective July 2017.

# Depends on qt4 which is being deprecated.

# Possible alternative is skypeforlinux,

# which uses the same account information but has different features.

# See bug #620722 and bug #608174.

- net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## drudox

ho gia dato 

```
emerge --ask --verbose --oneshot app-dicts/vte
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto hai sbagliato la categoria che non e' app-dicts man x11-libs.

Quindi rimuovi tutta la cartella /usr/local/portage/app-dicts e poi fai i seguenti comandi

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-libs

# cd /usr/local/portage/x11-libs

# wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7cEZ3OUpLWHUxamM" -O vte.tar.gz

# tar xzvf vte.tar.gz

# rm vte.tar.gz

# cd vte

# ebuild vte-0.48.3.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## drudox

grazie 1000 , sono riuscito ad avere termite senza problemi di compatibilita`  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> grazie 1000 , sono riuscito ad avere termite senza problemi di compatibilita` 

 

E' che appena gnome avra' bisogno di una nuova version di vte avrai ancora lo stesso problema se nell'overlay non sara' presente come questa volta

----------

## drudox

per adesso va bene cosi` !! .. poi credo gnome usi solo vte per gnome-terminal o sbaglio ? rinuncio volentieri a gnome-terminal se e` l'unico pacchetto che fa` storie ... (a meno che no ci siamo pacchetti che dipendano da gnome-terminal) .. che poi per i problemi che mi da gnome credo che alla fine staro con i3 e mate ! tu cosa usi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> per adesso va bene cosi` !! .. poi credo gnome usi solo vte per gnome-terminal o sbaglio ? rinuncio volentieri a gnome-terminal se e` l'unico pacchetto che fa` storie ... (a meno che no ci siamo pacchetti che dipendano da gnome-terminal) .. 

 

Il comando equery b gnome-terminal potrebbe tornarti utile per capire se qualcuno dipende da questo pacchetto.

 *drudox wrote:*   

> tu cosa usi ?

 

Sono tornato a kde da quando e' arrivata la version 5

----------

## drudox

```
equery b gnome-terminal

 * Searching for gnome-terminal ... 

x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.2 (/usr/share/help/C/gnome-terminal)

x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.2 (/usr/bin/gnome-terminal)

```

se ri capitano problemi rinuncio volentieri a gnome-terminal !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> se ri capitano problemi rinuncio volentieri a gnome-terminal !

 

Scusa ho sbagliato lettere non e' 'b' (belongs) ma 'd' (depends) che devi usare

```
# equery d gnome-terminal 
```

----------

## drudox

```
equery d gnome-terminal

 * These packages depend on gnome-terminal:

gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.24.0 (>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.0)

```

```

 equery d gnome-terminal

 * These packages depend on gnome-terminal:

gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.24.0 (>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.24.0)

┌─[21:39] drudox@ ─[~/Programming/Fortran/ODE2]

└──> equery d gnome-core-apps

 * These packages depend on gnome-core-apps:

gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0 (>=gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.24.0[cups?,bluetooth?,cdr?])

```

no direi non si possa fare a meno

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si potrebbe provare con package.provided ma non so se poi ci sono altre complicazioni

----------

